# Advice needed on 19" alloy wheels and tyre sizes



## blueturbo (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm in the process of buying some 19" TTS replica wheels for my mk2 TT Tdi the wheels are he last set and the sizes are 8j x19 offset 35 the wheel shop advisor has suggested that I put 245/35/19 on the wheels will this fit with our rubbing or handling problems or even cause me problems with my insurance


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Difficult to determine if you'll have issues until they actually go on, but looks ok. FWIW i personally would never buy replica wheels, always stick with OEM or a quality aftermarket name. eBay.de is a great place to look for genuine OEM stuff at reasonable prices.


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 30, 2012)

Has anyone out there got this combo, would like to hear your opinions


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Go OEM no issues then and the quality will be spot on.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

The fact that the wheel shop as said put the wrong size tyres on should be telling you that the wheels won't fit properly.

There are plenty of replica wheels that are the right sort of fitment you'd be crazy to buy ones that don't fit right. You want something at least 8.5" wide, preferably 9" wide and ET 47 or higher. You can probably go down to ET42 if you file down the little nubs inside the driver's side wheel arch at the back.

Anything non-standard will have to be declared to your insurers. OEM wheels generally don't need to be declared.


----------



## Shaddow (May 21, 2012)

8.5j ET42 will fit perfectly... I just replaced my TTS wheels with a 3SDM. The OEM was a 9j ET 52 with 245/40/18 tyres.

I have now fitted 235/35/19s to the 8.5j wheel. 245-wide tyres will NOT fit an 8j wheel... Please be careful.


----------



## MasterFrost (Dec 9, 2012)

I have 255/35r/19 tyres on my 19" TTS wheels that is the standard oem spec tyre.


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 30, 2012)

So what would be the right tyre sizes for the 8j wheels will 235/35/19 make a better fit?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

correct size is 9j 255/35/19


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes I know what the oem spec is but just wondered if anyone has any replica wheels and what size wheels and tyres they have put on them.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

This was my car on 19 x 8J ET42 replica R8 V10 wheels with the correct 255/35/R19 tyres on and they would rub over bumps.










The car was fine with 255/35/R19 tyres on 8" wheels but what wasn't so good was the rubbing!

You really need ET47 not to rub with the correct tyres.


----------



## Philplop (Nov 22, 2011)

I reckon 245's would still be too wide with an offset that low. 235's or even 225's would have less chance of rubbing.

If you had standard 17's on then you'd be running 225's, so there's no problems on the width front.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, -:[KM]:- bought those wheels from me and he's running 235/35/R19 tyres without issues I believe.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

I get the occasional rub. For example, turning left up a steep drive. Only rubs on the nub in the rear right wheel well. 
Bear in mind the car is lowered significantly.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Got your username wrong there - fixed now!


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Philplop said:


> I reckon 245's would still be too wide with an offset that low. 235's or even 225's would have less chance of rubbing.
> 
> If you had standard 17's on then you'd be running 225's, so there's no problems on the width front.


Audi have fitted 17x8.5" ET50 wheels with 245/45 tyres for over 2 years now at least to the TDI.


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 30, 2012)

Just been offered a set of 19" inovit alloys off a AUDI A4 sizes are 8jx19 Et35 fitted with 235/35/19 tyres will these fit or will I need to put wider 245 tyres?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

blueturbo said:


> Just been offered a set of 19" inovit alloys off a AUDI A4 sizes are 8jx19 Et35 fitted with 235/35/19 tyres will these fit or will I need to put wider 245 tyres?


They won't fit sensibly - probably only with 235 tyres at the most, plus you'll need spigot rings.


----------

